# MyLink Complaint



## 93formulalt1 (Apr 22, 2015)

So, I just wanted to see if I'm crazy, or if this is a common issue. . . 

I have a 2014 Cruze 2LT RS with MyLink. My phone is an Apple iPhone 6, 64GB, with the latest software. I connect my phone via USB for music, and Bluetooth for handsfree calling. I usually stream Pandora while driving, as I spend a LOT of time in the car, and that just seems to be the most convenient way of listening to what I want while driving, without worrying about poor radio reception, lack of programming on local stations, etc. 

Anyway, if I'm streaming Pandora, all is fine. Plays music, all controls work as they should, no problems. If I recieve an incoming call, and answer using the bluetooth, all is still fine, call quality is fine, no issues. When I end the call, the MyLink display shows an error message, advising something along the lines of "Network Unavailable, Please Try Again Later", sometimes Pandora will continue playing even with the error message showing, sometimes it stops streaming. If it stops, the only way to start it up again is to close out of Pandora on the phone, re-start the program, and switch back from iPod (which it reverts to when closing Pandora) to Pandora on the MyLink. 

I've taken the car in for service, and the service tech advised that he could not replicate the problem, the software is up to date, and asked if I was using a 3rd party Lightning Cable for my iPhone, which I'm not. He then advised that I need to delete my phone from the MyLink bluetooth list, delete the MyLink from my phone's bluetooth list, and re-connect the two. This seemed to resolve the issue until the next time they connected automatically, and it's done it ever since. It's not consistent, sometimes I have no issues, but I'd say a solid 60-70% of the time, when ending a call through BT, it stops my streaming audio and shows the error message. This isn't a major issue, but it is a nuisance, and I'd like to know if there's anything I can do to resolve this, as the service tech I dealt with said there's nothing he could do, all of the hardware in my car is working correctly, and the software is up to date.

I'm going to try out Sirius/XM for a few months and see if I like it, I just haven't had the time to call and set up a subscription yet. I guess I don't qualify for a free trial, since I bought my car used, at least that's what they told me the last time I called.

Has anyone else had a similar issue with the MyLink? Also, when streaming Pandora via BT Audio, the track/artist information flashes on the MyLink screen, which doesn't occur on first pairing, but again, when the issue with the Pandora stopping via USB is present, the flashing information is also present, which leads me to believe there is something wrong with the Bluetooth connection. Just trying to figure out if it's an issue with my phone or with the car.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

I have the same issue you described, however I would say that it doesn't occur as much as yours does. 

When this happens to me, the way resolve is to go into the radio settings and do a reset of the system. This typically clears it up for about 2 months or more. 

Also check the BT pair list and make sure there are no phantom devices listed.


----------



## 93formulalt1 (Apr 22, 2015)

99_XC600 said:


> I have the same issue you described, however I would say that it doesn't occur as much as yours does.
> 
> When this happens to me, the way resolve is to go into the radio settings and do a reset of the system. This typically clears it up for about 2 months or more.
> 
> Also check the BT pair list and make sure there are no phantom devices listed.


I haven't tried doing a system reset, but I probably should do it now, as I haven't yet set my radio presets and all that to my liking. . . Now's the time, so I don't have to do it twice. 

I will say, the likely cause of my issue is probably from constantly being in/out of the car, I use the vehicle for work quite a bit, so I'm constantly starting/stopping the engine, walking out of BT range and returning, connecting/disconnecting the USB cable from the phone, etc. That's a lot of use, probably excessive by "normal" standards, so I guess I could have expected a couple of glitches, but this is a bit more than I would consider acceptable.

I'm going to go reset the system now, and I'll report back in a few days to let you know if it worked or not.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

93formulalt1 said:


> So, I just wanted to see if I'm crazy, or if this is a common issue. . .
> 
> I have a 2014 Cruze 2LT RS with MyLink. My phone is an Apple iPhone 6, 64GB, with the latest software. I connect my phone via USB for music, and Bluetooth for handsfree calling. I usually stream Pandora while driving, as I spend a LOT of time in the car, and that just seems to be the most convenient way of listening to what I want while driving, without worrying about poor radio reception, lack of programming on local stations, etc.
> 
> ...



Hello 93formulalt1,


I'd like to apologize for the concerns you are experiencing with your MyLink system. Can you provide additional details regarding your last service visit including the date? This information will assist me with evaluating this matter further.


Thanks!


Jasmine F
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I get this and hate it a ton. Sometimes my pandora skips and it pisses me off too


----------



## cruze88 (Jun 15, 2013)

I have much worse problems than that my Bluetooth will stop working altogether about every other day and I haven't found a solution that actually fixes it. Trust me I have tried everything under the sun. I haven't been able to play any music via Bluetooth in over six months let alone connect my phone to the use port (iPhone 5s) it all started about 6 months ago and the funny thing is it just happened out of nowhere. I took it to the dealership and they had my car for 2 days and couldn't figure out what it was (doesn't surprise me at all). The only thing it does well is play the radio, CDs, and my iPod (usb). Imo the myLink system is a waste of space. I'd rather put in an aftermarket stereo that actually works correctly and doesn't require a dealership to yank you around and tell some bullshit excuse as to why the radio doesn't work. Btw I sold Chevy's at a dealership for over a year so actually know every feature of myLink before I even purchased my Cruze.


----------



## sublime1996525 (May 9, 2013)

I've had this happen sometimes too but no big deal. If you guys think this is frustrating you should try using Ford's Sync crap.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

I no longer use the BT to stream music. It's a waste of time and frustrating. I just plug it into the USB port and go from there.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Just as a note, there are a number of developers that have trouble with iOS Bluetooth. Some devices outright say "don't use Bluetooth, get the WiFi version" if you're going to use Apple.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

99_XC600 said:


> I no longer use the BT to stream music. It's a waste of time and frustrating. I just plug it into the USB port and go from there.


Mine is killing the thumb drives, three so far...I won't risk an ipod. Reminds me I need to call the dealers service dept for an appointment. Was supposed to do that last week.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

boneheaddoctor said:


> Mine is killing the thumb drives, three so far...


What brand drive?


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> What brand drive?


Two Verbatim and One Sandisk


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm quite curious to how they thumb drives are being destroyed? I could see that some files were corrupted if the drive was not properly unmounting, but the drive itself? I have a hard time picturing that.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

_MerF_ said:


> I'm quite curious to how they thumb drives are being destroyed? I could see that some files were corrupted if the drive was not properly unmounting, but the drive itself? I have a hard time picturing that.


Overvoltage would do that. USB is supposed to be regulated 5V. I'm not sure what the tolerance is, but I'd be leery of anything beyond 0.25V since that was the old standard for TTL logic.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

_MerF_ said:


> I'm quite curious to how they thumb drives are being destroyed?


I've had bad luck with any flashram that is not sandisk brand. I had a 16gb in my car for two years without any issues, but when I plug that same drive into the PC after that time it needs to be plugged in a few times to register. I think the high heat in the center console cooks the device and slowly kills them. I replaced my 16gb with a 32gb one and have not had any issues so far.


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

I have all sorts of random MyLink issues, pretty much everything described in this thread has happened to me at one time or another. My latest consistent issue is that if I try listen to audio from another app (like the ESPN Radio App for example), the phone won't play music via USB anymore unless I pick up the phone and press play. Plugging it in via usb brings up the last played song, but then it gets confused and pauses the song. Pressing play on the radio doesn't do anything, but if I pick up the phone, it will play. Rebooting the iphone fixes the problem until I use any other app to play audio. Weird.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

What happpens is you start hearing glitches in the music a deaf person could not miss. Eventually you decide to reformat and reload the drive but you can't, files report as read only and NO utility out there will let you do anything with it (I've tried every one I could find)...including reformat. It usually takes 3 weeks before you notice it...and a few weeks more before its so bad you can't stand it.

Oh, in response to spacedout's observation on heat....this all occurred during the winter months as I just bought it in Dec 2014.

I've been up to my ears in more important things so I haven't called the dealer yet on this to schedule an appointment in the service dept.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

pL2014 said:


> I have all sorts of random MyLink issues, pretty much everything described in this thread has happened to me at one time or another. My latest consistent issue is that if I try listen to audio from another app (like the ESPN Radio App for example), the phone won't play music via USB anymore unless I pick up the phone and press play. Plugging it in via usb brings up the last played song, but then it gets confused and pauses the song. Pressing play on the radio doesn't do anything, but if I pick up the phone, it will play. Rebooting the iphone fixes the problem until I use any other app to play audio. Weird.


Hey pL2014, 

If you haven't already done so, feel free to give our Infotainment Team a call at 855-478-7767. They are a great resource for MyLink concerns, and may be able to help! If you are continuing to experience additional concerns, please feel free to send me a private message with your info. We can certainly reach out to the dealership for you! Looking forward to your response. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## 93formulalt1 (Apr 22, 2015)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hello 93formulalt1,
> 
> 
> I'd like to apologize for the concerns you are experiencing with your MyLink system. Can you provide additional details regarding your last service visit including the date? This information will assist me with evaluating this matter further.
> ...


My service visit was 4/28/15, invoice customer #77862. I have noticed the problem is persisting, even after trying what the service advisor told me to do, as well as following suggestions from folks on here, to no avail. 

For context, when I say I spend a lot of time in my car, I have driven exactly 3,800 miles since April 28th. . . I've put almost 5,000 on the car since I purchased it last month. I spend a LOT of time behind the wheel. If there is any further information you need, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

93formulalt1 said:


> My service visit was 4/28/15, invoice customer #77862. I have noticed the problem is persisting, even after trying what the service advisor told me to do, as well as following suggestions from folks on here, to no avail.
> 
> For context, when I say I spend a lot of time in my car, I have driven exactly 3,800 miles since April 28th. . . I've put almost 5,000 on the car since I purchased it last month. I spend a LOT of time behind the wheel. If there is any further information you need, please let me know. Thanks!



Hey 93formulalt1, 

We can definitely understand how frustrating this may seem for you. I did provide our Infotainment Team's number to my response above to pL2014 regarding these unexpected concerns. Were you able to get in touch with them as well for an extra layer of assistance? Feel free to shoot us over a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and preferred dealership if you are still experiencing no luck. Looking forward to your updates! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Allynic (Sep 6, 2014)

Same issue with me in Australia. iPhone connected to car USB, Bluetooth turned, listening to Pandora and when a call comes in I receive a network error. Definitely annoying. Would be interesting to find out if there is a fix for this or is it something we need to live with:angry:


----------



## rambo76098 (May 29, 2014)

Mine is doing stupid crap with the bluetooth. It randomly stopped downloading existing text messages and phone call history, so you can't reply to anyone via the MyLink unless you get a text from them. Now if I use the auto-reply feature, it kicks the phone off bluetooth for a minute or two until it reconnects. Really annoying if you are listening to music from the phone.

The infotainment hotline was no help. I scheduled an appointment for the dealer to look at it, but then their mylink guy was out sick. Brought it back the next day, same thing. Haven't had a chance to make a new appointment since.

Everything worked great in an ATS loaner I had for a few days, so I know it is not my phone!


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

Interesting article on Bluetooth issue with Apple phones software.

auto connected car news | Why Bluetooth iOS 8-8.1 & iPhone 6-6+ issues persist in cars

Seems to be more widespread than people think.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

rambo76098 said:


> Now if I use the auto-reply feature, it kicks the phone off bluetooth for a minute or two until it reconnects. Really annoying if you are listening to music from the phone.


Mine has also done this since the day I drove it off the dealership floor. Drives me nuts that I can't hit a quick auto-reply while streaming from my Android because I will lose connection for a moment or two.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

rambo76098 said:


> Everything worked great in an ATS loaner I had for a few days, so I know it is not my phone!


Cue or not and cue base or with navi?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

rambo76098 said:


> Mine is doing stupid crap with the bluetooth. It randomly stopped downloading existing text messages and phone call history, so you can't reply to anyone via the MyLink unless you get a text from them. Now if I use the auto-reply feature, it kicks the phone off bluetooth for a minute or two until it reconnects. Really annoying if you are listening to music from the phone.
> 
> The infotainment hotline was no help. I scheduled an appointment for the dealer to look at it, but then their mylink guy was out sick. Brought it back the next day, same thing. Haven't had a chance to make a new appointment since.
> 
> Everything worked great in an ATS loaner I had for a few days, so I know it is not my phone!


Very sorry to hear about this, Rambo! We would be happy to look into this more if necessary and connect with the dealership as well. We look forward to when you do get the chance to have a tech look into this finally! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## rambo76098 (May 29, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Cue or not and cue base or with navi?


Cue with Nav. The touch controls for the HVAC and radio were infuriating but everything else was ok lol. And the phone integration worked correctly.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Coming from the stone ages, Pandora, was new to me, but loaded on my cell phone anyway, wow, did my limited data usage skyrocket, then way too much playing around trying to find something I wanted to hear.

Have over 4,000 songs on a USB flashdrive, organized in folders, works good enough for me. 

Then I got all excited because my cell phone has an HDMI output, so just had to buy the cable and hook it up to my large flatscreen. While a movie looked okay on that tiny cell phone screen, could count the pixels on my left hand fingers on that large flatscreen, was terrible.

So I am thinking the next step with a larger screen for automotive would be to incorporate a cell phone directly into it for superior resolution. But since this deals with your dealership, instead of paying 50 bucks a month to use it, would be more like 500 bucks a month. 

Ha, we use to buy vehicles to go from point A to point B. Ha, my kids have DVD players in their car radios, but they don't work when driving, so should we pull over to the side of the road and watch a movie? Also have to pull over to the side of the road to find the next gas station in case anyone has to go, not even the co-pilot can use it while driving. 

How about using this money to put in a better water pump bearing!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

NickD said:


> How about using this money to put in a better water pump bearing!


Three guesses which sells more cars.


----------



## 93formulalt1 (Apr 22, 2015)

So, I realize that this issue may be caused by my phone, rather than by the car. That said, I've been considering switching over to Sprint and getting an Android. I've been a long-time iPhone user (3GS, 4S, 6), and I like my phone, but given the issues I've had with compatibility lately, and the fact that I'm about to switch from my 6 year old Macbook to a custom built PC desktop, now's as good a time as any to make the switch. 

So, that said, does anyone running an Android (LG G3/G4, Galaxy S5/S6, etc.) with the Cruze MyLink have similar issues to what everyone else is having in this thread? I'd love to be able to have the same functionality I have now, without all the glitches, and if switching to an Android will give me that, I'll switch today.


----------



## Chrispy (Apr 25, 2015)

I have the LG G3, and it works flawlessly with my MyLink in Blue Tooth mode and USB. My main uses are listening to my Pod Casts, Pandora and hands free calling. I've owned the car for almost two months now, and not a single hiccup.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

93formulalt1 said:


> So, that said, does anyone running an Android (LG G3/G4, Galaxy S5/S6, etc.) with the Cruze MyLink have similar issues to what everyone else is having in this thread?


I've had a few quirks with a 2013 and Moto Droid Maxx. Once a call came in and instead of getting the call I got blasted by my USB drive. Other than that one incident, I've not had problems with my phone and MyLink. But then I don't use it much. I do most of my stuff from my USB drive.


----------

